# One from out at the airport.



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

One of the first cars built that evolved into the modern era type chassis. Almost identical to the rear steer chassis of today but still using the leaf spring rear suspension.
In honor of Ralph Moody and David Pearson for the original car and my buddy, the late Reynolds Calvert for the Blue Ridge decals.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I don' see no aeroplanes there, pard!


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

No, but you would have seen plenty from the front door of Holman Moody where the real car was built. The reason Lee had to move the operation was because the airport finally condemned the property to extend one of the runways.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

What is really cool is, if you email them a question, SOMEONE WILL ACTUALLY EMAIL YOU BACK AN ANSWER! Holman-Moody is TOO COOL!


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

You wouldn't believe what all Lee had to go through to keep the logo, name, etc. He's a really neat guy and a true link to racing's "glory days" of the fifties and sixties. If you ever get the chance, get him to tell you now he delivered that '63 Galaxie stock car to the point of depature to send it to England back in '63. I guess if it didn't have numbers Ralph wouldn't let it on the transporter truck. LOL


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Luke 57 I was told you may be able to help me out. I am inserch of reference mateiral for James Hyltons 1965 Dodge that he ran in the 66 Southern 500. I want to reproduce this cars to race in HO scale. Thanks for any help Tim Young


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

If anybody knows , Luke will .
another great one Luke . And a nifty bit of history .
hb


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

*Maybe this will help.*

Here's the colors. Light yellow and a white top. He ran the sedan(I saw it run at Starlite in '66) and the hardtop. Red numbers with black trim.









Here's a pic of him at Rockingham in the fall. He seems to have sold
the quarter panels on a race to race basis so I'm not sure which car he ran
at Darlington. It seems he ran the sedan on the short tracks and the hardtop on the big tracks but the way Darlington was it's anybody's guesss which one would have worked better. 









Sorry I couldn't be of more help but that's all I had on short notice. (I'm supposed to be painting the stripes on a Beechcraft Bonanza for a friend while I'm here doing racing research instead. Don't tell on me. LOL.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Hey, One of those guys is going the wrong way!! :lol:

I like your work Luke.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Thank you very much Luke for taking your time to do some reserch for me. A least now I have some infomation. Again thank you very much. I may need to call on your services again next year. Sundance :thumbsup:


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

Thanks k-j. Hey Sundance, I hope to see your build posted in way less than a year and you can call on me for reference anytime. If I've got it, you've got it.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Luke 57 Soon as its done you'll see it . And thanks again for hooking me up. I have all ready started the decals for it. I'm sure you will hear from me long before next year. I am going to keep lerking, some of the models you guys build give me some great ideas for my slot cars. I am really fond of vintage modifieds, east coast modifieds and sprint cars. Better throw in dirt late models too. Sundance :wave:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Oooh a Vintage NASCAR expert. Boy I whish I would have come across Luke 57 and this forum much earlier.

There was a series that NASCAR ran on the late 60s to early 70s called Grand American I believe where the ran Mustangs and Camaros, Cougars etc. Is there a good refernece book on this anywhere??

I model HO TJET slot cars and would like to make a series of these cars. Can you help me with first what cars models and make ran?

I have seen pictures of Porsche 911s, Dodge Darts, AMC Javelins, Pontiac Firebirds.

Any help will be appreciated.


I make all my own bodies out of resin. Most come form 1/64th diecast that I shrink down to 1/72 using HYDROSPAN 400. I have recently been expeirmentin with shrinking them from 1/43rd. Here are a few I did last year.










I blew the Elmo Langley car as the only photo I had was a still shoy when I freze the 64 Southern 500 vide so It was a best guess. Am I correct in that he ran a light blue ford in 64? Also the sponsor was a guess as all I could see was the PE

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

Sundance, there is an article on Hylton in one of the Mopar mags this month. I've asked a friend off another board to scan them and e-mail them to me. There is supposed to be some of the '65 and I'll send you copies as soon as I hear from him.

Hey vaBcHRog, those cars look good. The '64's look like they were pulled off my buddy Little Bud Moore's Racing Champion cars and the '63 from the original Aurora body. Have you seen the '63 race cars that I helped Racing Collectibles (now Action) with? I'll shoot a pic and post it of one. We took off the chrome and they turned out really nice. I might be able to loan you one to pull a body mold from if you like it.

I had a friend that ran a Cougar in that division and some of my local driver friends also ran those pony cars. I've got some pics somewhere but it may take me a while to turn some up. I built a scale 4/10 mile "dirt" track that got sold in a divorce auction that we had a ball with. Drop me an e-mail at [email protected] and I'll send you some pics of it and the Grand American cars as soon as I can. 

In the meantime here's an addy to a pic of Elmo's '64, a little late I know. 
http://public.fotki.com/crwill/vintage_stock_cars/racing_pictorial_scans/racing_pictorial/02.html
I lettered one of Elmo's real cars ,the T-bird that Clark Dwyer drove for him in the mid to late eighties, he was a really neat guy. Gave me the keys to his shop so I could come over and finish the car up and got me pit passes too.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Thanks LUKE 57 Sundance


----------

